# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Cách tắt chức năng share Ram cho VGA trong XP

## trangna

Hiện mình đang sài VGA X1650 PRO . khi lắp đặt vào thì Ram share lên 1G giờ mình không mún Ram thi share thì làm thế nào vậy các bác? Mình không thích sài như vậy. Chỉ thích sài độc lập thôi. Mong đc các bác giúp đỡ...#-o

----------


## phukienplus

ATI X1650 Pro bản thân nó chỉ khoảng 128MB/256MB, 128bit. Tuy nhiên khi RAM hệ thống của bạn là 1GB thì RAM hệ thống tự động share lên tới 512MB (card màn hình). Và nếu khi RAM hệ thống là 2GB thì share 1GB như bạn nói, giới hạn là 1GB thôi bạn à.
Bạn yên tâm với thông số như trên bởi nếu share RAM như thế chỉ mất có 8MB thôi bạn à, bới mainboard chỉ cung cấp giới hạn là 8MB cho share RAM với card màn hình.
Nếu thực sự bạn muốn đúng số MB của card VGA rời thì bạn nên chọn các loại VGA GDDR3, của các hiệu như ASUS, GIGA,...Chúc thành công

----------


## morningcity84

ATI X1650 Pro bản thân nó chỉ khoảng 128MB/256MB, 128bit. Tuy nhiên khi RAM hệ thống của bạn là 1GB thì RAM hệ thống tự động share lên tới 512MB (card màn hình). Và nếu khi RAM hệ thống là 2GB thì share 1GB như bạn nói, giới hạn là 1GB thôi bạn à.
Bạn yên tâm với thông số như trên bởi nếu share RAM như thế chỉ mất có 8MB thôi bạn à, bới mainboard chỉ cung cấp giới hạn là 8MB cho share RAM với card màn hình.chơi cá cược thể thao ;

----------

